# ~Happy Birthday Sweet Chanel~(lots of pics!)



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ccasion7:

It's Chanel's 2nd Birthday this Wednesday,
(I'm posting today, since I won't have 
access to my pictures on Wednesday)

...as I sit here and reminisce about my little girl...
how much she changed my life for the better. She
came at a difficult time, right after the loss of
my Pom Kissa, she helped heal my heart and filled
every day with laughter. She is my little fluff ball,
my little Chanelka, she is the sweetest, most loving
creature I've ever met, most gentle little doggie, 
who spends every single day making her mama happy.
And in return I give her my all, she truly deserves
the best, happiest life possible, and I work on
giving her just that. This year dear Chanelka decided
to start a new tradition, she thinks that she has enough 
toys, collars and treats, and instead of getting gifts she
(with help of her mama) decided to send a present to one of 
her doggie friends. We will however celebrate her big day
with a little outdoor adventure this weekend, and of course
a delicious steak! I want to use this opportunity to thank
you my friends for welcoming Chanel & I to this forum when
we first joined, with open arms and open hearts, it's been
a real pleasure to be part of such a wonderful community, 
and words can not express how grateful I am to all of the
kind friends I met here through the last couple of years.


BIG hugs & kisses to you & your fur kids from Chanel & I!



Woohoo! Happy Birthday Baby Girl!!! 

Take a look at my baby girl, I think that you can almost feel
what a pleasure to be around she is, just from seeing her pictures. :love2:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweet Chanel. Mama loves you!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I can never forget her birthday as it is the same day as my BG! 

Happy Birthday sweet Chanel! I hope all your birthday wishes come true


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday Chanel...I know you will have a good one with your siblings ccasion7:

I really enjoyed seeing all your pics...a true little beauty !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> I can never forget her birthday as it is the same day as my BG!
> 
> Happy Birthday sweet Chanel! I hope all your birthday wishes come true



Oh yes, sisters from different mamas!  
Thank you so much & happy birthday to your sweet pumpkin pie too!








nabi said:


> Happy Birthday Chanel...I know you will have a good one with your siblings ccasion7:
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing all your pics...a true little beauty !



Thank you dear Kathleen! :love2:
I hope you guys are all doing well, BIG hugs!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Awww what a beautiful little life in pictures, Happy Birthday Chanel I hope you have a lovely day. xxx


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Happy birthday sweetie! I know you will have fun day with your momma, daddy, sister and brothers! Yummy steak, I dont even get steak, lucky you miss Chanelka!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy birthday my sweet little Chanel! I hope that you have a fabulous day filled with lots of hugs, playtime, and fun.

You are such a beautiful little girl and have captured my heart from the first time I saw you. 

Thank you LS for my much needed dose of Chanel! I have been missing her little gorgeous face. I love them all. I kept going "aww" with each picture.

I hope you guys have a nice party and adventure with Chanel this weekend!


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Such fab pictures, what a real cutie pie. I love the photo of her asleep on the laundry, that's love!  Happy Birthday Chanel x


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Chanel!!! Loved the pics!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you girls so so much! You're all so sweet! I really appreciate the wishes. :love5:



Hehe yup Sally, we came home from an adventurous weekend, I of course 
right away threw all of our laundry from those couple of days onto the floor
in front of the machine to wash, and poor sleepy worn out Chanel couldn't
make it past the comfy laundry pile and passed out...I didn't have the heart
to move her.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Chanelka  sweet precious pup  

She is so beautiful, even more so when she is covered in mud and poop! I love those pictures! 

Happy 2nd birthday grown up girl xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Chanelka  sweet precious pup
> 
> She is so beautiful, even more so when she is covered in mud and poop! I love those pictures!
> 
> ...



ROFL Rachel, I'm hoping it was just mud, lol....but who knows, right?! :toothy10: 


Thanks for the b-day wishes my love! I hope your day is going well! :love2:


----------



## Cbaileyc (May 15, 2013)

She's lovely! Happy birthday. 
C~


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I cannot believe Chanel is already 2 years old. It's crazy how time flies. I hope all is well with you and your furkids; I miss talking to you and seeing your photos. Most of all I miss your inspiration. <3 Take care LS!! <3


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Cbaileyc said:


> She's lovely! Happy birthday.
> C~



Thank you very much! 






LostLakeLua said:


> I cannot believe Chanel is already 2 years old. It's crazy how time flies. I hope all is well with you and your furkids; I miss talking to you and seeing your photos. Most of all I miss your inspiration. <3 Take care LS!! <3



Aww Kat, I'm so happy to see you around my friend! How are you?
Been busy I guess? I hope for good reasons only. I'm here to chat
if you need to. Love you lots, please give kisses to your pack from
me. BIG BIG hugs!!! And thank you for being so sweet. :love2:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ccasion7:*Happy Birthday Chanel !!! Loved looking at all the pics of you, you are so very pretty *


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chanel. Your mom sure has some beautiful pictures of you. I can't believe she romps through the snow like that. Amazing.....my southern pair would have nothing to do with that type of snow!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Sweet, beautiful Chanel!! Those are gorgeous pics made more gorgeous by the model!!! Such an angel, I can see why you are the apple of Mom's eye. <3 Have a fabulous 2nd birthday! ccasion9:ccasion7:ccasion6:ccasion1:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awww!! A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY Chanelikins!!! Love seeing all the beautiful pics!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy birthday Chanelka!!!! I hope you a wonderful day with your momma! I loved seeing all of your beautiful pictures! May you live many happy and healthy years princess!!! Xoxoxox

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Chanel is a beautiful girl, hope her birthday is the best ever! She looks so happy , all the time, she even laughs and smiles. I can see how she would make her mama happy.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy birthday Chanel!. So beautiful in pictures, so beautiful in heart! You have brought so much joy to your mama, and to everyone on this forum! Have a wonderful day, and enjoy that birthday dinner!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You ladies are so sweet, ya'll are making me teary eyed! My baby girl is growing
up so fast! Thanks everyone for taking the time to post such kind birthday
wishes, I'm a crazy dog lady I pass on all of your wishes to Chanel, she just
loooves hearing nice things, and listens when I talk to her, I tell her happy
birthday and that she's a pretty girl and that her CP friends love her, and she
just sits with her head slightly tilted and looks at me, lol, so interested in what
I'm saying to her. She's a good girl. :love2: I'm a lucky lady to share my life with
such a cutie pie!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday for Wednesday Chanel! Xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> ROFL Rachel, I'm hoping it was just mud, lol....but who knows, right?! :toothy10:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the b-day wishes my love! I hope your day is going well! :love2:


Haha I'm hoping it was just mud! But if she's anything like Honey - jeez she can smell out poop and yucky stuff from a mile away! I haven't the heart not to let her have fun with it - I swear she smiles!  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

LostLakeLua said:


> I cannot believe Chanel is already 2 years old. It's crazy how time flies. I hope all is well with you and your furkids; I miss talking to you and seeing your photos. Most of all I miss your inspiration. <3 Take care LS!! <3


Sorry to hi-jack! Kat, I hope you are well my love  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Aww we missed your birthday little Chanel! We hope that you had a wonderful day. Your pictures are too pretty  Plus your Mamma has some lovely editing skills, LS those are beautiful! Basil is treading all over the keyboard, being a pickle, He has typed

"dkhv;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;asddssd sdssddsoi9oop0" 

I have translated it for you, it says "Happy Birthday Beautiful Chanel, I hope you had a lovely day doing zoomies and eating lots of yummy treats" xx


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Haha I'm hoping it was just mud! But if she's anything like Honey - jeez she can smell out poop and yucky stuff from a mile away! I haven't the heart not to let her have fun with it - I swear she smiles!  xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Hahaha, I know how you feel, I'm the same way, you need to let your dog
be a dog and enjoy the simple pleasures of life! And they really do have a
blast rolling in stuff don't they! Chanel's favorite is dead frogs....so lovely.







Rolo n Buttons said:


> Happy Birthday for Wednesday Chanel! Xxx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Spank you very very much!!! 







Alula said:


> Aww we missed your birthday little Chanel! We hope that you had a wonderful day. Your pictures are too pretty  Plus your Mamma has some lovely editing skills, LS those are beautiful! Basil is treading all over the keyboard, being a pickle, He has typed
> 
> "dkhv;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;asddssd sdssddsoi9oop0"
> 
> I have translated it for you, it says "Happy Birthday Beautiful Chanel, I hope you had a lovely day doing zoomies and eating lots of yummy treats" xx



Pfff! Jemma you didn't need to translate for me, I speak fluent Chi! 

Thank you so much to both you & Basil. You didn't miss her b-day
yet, it's tomorrow same as beautiful BG. LOL you like my "editing
skills", you silly goose it's just good old Photobucket, I like to mess
around in there sometimes, it's fun.  Hope you have a great day,
thanks again for sweet wishes pretty lady! :love2:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh what sweet pictures of such a sweet little girl. Chanel we hope you have a very happy birthday sweetie pie. Did I say sweet too many times ?? Never!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

She is beautiful! Happy birthday

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you girls! :daisy:


----------



## TrishW (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh my goodness, she is an absolute doll. Happy birthday, Chanel!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> Pfff! Jemma you didn't need to translate for me, I speak fluent Chi!
> 
> Thank you so much to both you & Basil. You didn't miss her b-day
> yet, it's tomorrow same as beautiful BG. LOL you like my "editing
> ...




Oh I am sorry LS, I saw BG's birthday thread and everybody saying happy birthday for Wednesday, I knew they shared a the big day and after what happened over the weekend the days are all mixed up in my head! You Chi Gurls and Basenji Boys have a wonderful day tomorrow, celebrating up a storm  

I need to get myself exploring photobucket! I have full blown photoshop and can't produce stuff like that, they are so pretty!

XXX


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Still just a baby.Hope you all have a great day


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Chanel! Now you and Odie are the same age. Here's to many more happy years! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So many thanks!!! ccasion7:

Is it a little crazy that I get more excited about my dogs' birthdays than my
own? lol ....I don't even want to think about my birthday...a year older...
a few wrinkles richer...what's to celebrate? LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Happy Barkday Chanel! i actually saw this post sometime while i was half awake when i was in bed but kept forgetting what i was going to type as scrolling up and down on a phone is a PITB :] so i wanted to say i rember seeing that pic of when she got dirty in the snow! hehehe! i remember when i saw that pic i wanted a girl to be adventurous just like her! and KC definitely is one wild and sweet pup  the pic of Chanel with the stick by her mouth twds the end is priceless!!! too cute! :albino:the first pic in the last set of pics she looks like a totally diff dog with mud on her sides! hehehe! i love the action shot of her running twds u and the snow ones and the hoodie...erghhhh i cant pick one i really really like...:lol: i hope you have a great day on wed! may u eat some deelicious nommies!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Just stopping by on your birthday Chanel to say happy birthday! Hugs and cuddles from Jaxx and I.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

ccasion6:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww thanks so much Paris & Amy for your sweet words and wishes! :love2: And Sam thank you for bringing cake!!! Hehe, yummy!


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Chanel! I always love looking at all your pictures!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks so much Dustin! I adore your pics too!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday Chanel! What great pics!!


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm so happy I saw this thread! HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHANEL! What an amazing girl she is.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Happy birthday sweet and beautiful girl!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I really appreciate all of your wishes ladies, thank you!

She really is a very good girl, adorable and smart, 
the whole package, love her so so much. :love2:

We'll be going on our little birthday outdoorsy adventure 
this weekend, a trip to my brother's and a nice hike, Chanel 
loves her walks but it's hikes that she lives for, she just has 
such a blast, I can't wait! I'm ready! Let's do this!!!


----------

